# Stuck at "Final sync complete"



## ebzzry (May 4, 2011)

I can't shutdown my 8.2-RELEASE system properly. The system stalls partly at 
	
	



```
Waiting (max 60 seconds) for system process `syncer' to stop... timed out
```
 then stops completely at 
	
	



```
Final sync complete
```
 I have no other choice but to hit the reset button. When the system boots, the filesystem is marked unclean, hence the need to fsck. The last system that I used became unusable after lengthy fsck fixes.

I have been advised to boot with verbose mode but no other messages are displayed on the screen, aside from what was already mentioned.

What could be happening? Can you point to resources that describe what I'm currently experiencing?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 4, 2011)

Change things in the bios?? Wait ten minutes for a longer shutdown?? Remove usb etc devices prior to shutdown?? Post a larger scenario maybe...


----------



## ebzzry (May 5, 2011)

Thanks, DutchDaemon.

jb_fvwm2,
1- I'll experiment with the BIOS settings.
2- I've waited for more than two (2) hours, many times.
3- I'll try removing USB devices prior to shutdown.
4- I'll run ps prior to the shutdown.
5- I'll update this post on updates.


----------



## da1 (May 5, 2011)

Do a CTRL+T to see what the system is doing at that point.


----------



## ebzzry (May 5, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> Do a CTRL+T to see what the system is doing at that point.



OK. I'll do that, too.


----------



## markosolo (Jun 4, 2012)

Did you figure out what the problem was here? I would suggest that you would be better off finding out why syncer can't be stopped before going any further. I think the result of this could be relevant to further troubleshooting and fault finding.


----------

